# Vektor<>Bitmap?



## Hagi (28. Februar 2002)

also ich will ein logo machen. Nun soll das ganze aber im Vektor Format bestehen (arbeite mit illustrator) ich weiss aber nicht so recht ob das auch geht was ich da mache *G*

also mein hauptproblem liegt darin:

wenn ich jetzt in illustrator was schreibe... also den firmennamen, und dann wähle ich irgend eine TrueType font aus oder sowas, wird die dann automatisch in vektor umgewandelt? soll heissen kann man dann des ganze theoretisch auch auf n'riesiges Banner von 5 x 10 meter oder sowas drucken?   oder brauche ich da so spezielle POSTSCRIPT-fonts? hab ich nämlich auch schon gehört dieses postscript format soll ja das vektor format für fonts oder sowas sein.

kann mir jemand bidde etwas mehr infos über diese sachen geben? also wann dass ich es auch wirklich ohne verlust auf tafel drucken kann und so? 

und hat auch jemand ne ahnung, ob man bitmap-bilder in vektor konvertieren kann? oder zumindest die konturen?  

thx im voraus
Hagi


----------



## -H- (28. Februar 2002)

hi,

also die TrueType-Schriften bestehen aus Vektoren, sind also auch auf Häuserwandgröße verlustfrei zu skalieren...

PostScript ist DIE Seitenbeschreibungssprache; fast samtliche Drucker lassen sich deine Dateien in PostScript umrechnen bevor sie anfangen zu drucken.

Sowohl Freehand als auch Flash bieten jeweils eine Funktion zur Vektorisierung von Bitmap-Bildern... Streamguide ist sogar ein eigens dafür geschaffenes Programm, aber wie du es auch anstellst wird das Ergebnis meist wie mit der Axt gehauen aussehen.

hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben...
grüße
H


----------



## Hagi (28. Februar 2002)

*danke *

yeah danke erstmal 


kann man in illustrator auch bitmaps in vektor umwandeln? wenn ja wie?

danke

Hagi


----------



## -H- (28. Februar 2002)

soweit ich weiß nicht... vielleicht ab der 10er Version, die kenne ich noch nicht... im 8er geht es definitiv nicht und im 9er würde es mich wundern...


----------



## cocoon (28. Februar 2002)

*Tipp*



> _Original geschrieben von Hagi _
> *
> kann man in illustrator auch bitmaps in vektor umwandeln? wenn ja wie?
> *



Wie schon gesagt wurde sieht das Ergebnis einer Konvertierung von Bitmap- zu Vektorgrafik qualitativ meistens sehr übel aus ('wie mit der Axt geschlagen' - besser kann man das echt nicht ausdrücken!). Aber probier's einfach mal so:
- wenn Du ein Bild mit vielen Farben hast (z.B. ein Foto), reduzier die Farben mit Photoshop (z.B. über die Tontrennung).
- wähle jede einzelnen Farbbereich aus und füg ihn in Deinem Vektorprogramm je auf eine einzelne Ebene ein.
- dann kannst Du über jede Ebene eine neue, leere Ebene erstellen und dann den Farbbereich nachzeichnen, dass alles schön rund und sauber wird.


----------



## Maniacy (28. Februar 2002)

*nachzeichnen*

Hey ho
1) Also, beovr du nach Streamguide suchst... das Prog heisst Adobe Streamline, und ist für einfache, kleine Grafiken gar nicht übel. 
Allerdings würd ich die Sache mit der Tontrennung auch empfehlen. 
Danach einfach einfügen und per Hand, notfalls mithilfe eines Grafiktabletts, die Linien nachziehen. Dann das Bitmap wieder entfernen und die Frabbereiche füllen.

2) Wie gesagt, Fonts sind IMMER Vektorgrafiken.

3) Illustrator bietet keine Möglichkeit der Konvertierung und wird es auch in naher Zukunft nicht. Dann würden ja alle (Adobe) Illustratorbenutzer ja keinen (Adobe) Streamline mehr brauchen....

MfG
Mani


----------



## fungo (28. Februar 2002)

Also ich kann dir Streamline nur für Grafiken, die großzügige
Fläche haben, anraten.Ich arbeite z.B. sehr viel mit Gesichtern und
weiteres in dieser Richtung und da steigst du am Ende nicht mehr durch
die von Streamline erzeugten Pfade durch (viele davon sind völlig unnötig).
Also, ich greif sowieso immer zu meinem lieben kleinen Grafiktablett,
denn mit der Handarbeit hast du über jeden kleinen Pfad  die
volle Kontrolle.Vorallem wenn du wie vorher angesprochen mit dem Trick
der Tontrennung arbeitest dauert es auch nicht allzulange die Pfade zu
erzeugen.
Ich kann dir beim Erstellen von Illustrationen nur ein Tablett anraten,
denn sonst kann man schonmal in den Tisch beissen 

Have Fun


----------



## -H- (28. Februar 2002)

uups... wo er recht hat... natürlich "Streamline"...

ist zwar irgendwie fehl am Platze, aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Streamguide ist ein entsetzlich unflexibles Dateistrukturierungs-Programm (Wer will schon Unterordner anlegen?), mit dem ich mir Tag ein Tag aus einen erbitterten Kampf liefern muß, weil irgendjemand meinem Chef erzählt hat, man könne damit den "Workflow" steigern...


...und wieder an "Erfahrung" dazu gewonnen...


----------



## cocoon (28. Februar 2002)

*Mal 'n kleines Beispiel...*

Hab' das alleine mit der Maus gemacht, mit 'nem Tablett kriegt man das wahrscheinlich noch schneller/besser hin. Farben wurden auf 5 reduziert (mit der Tontrennung) und dann nachgezeichnet. War übrigens für'n Flyer.


----------



## Hagi (28. Februar 2002)

*danke *

cool danke für eure hilfe 

ich hab n'tablett ist aber futsch, sollte ich evtl. mal einschicken hab ncoh garantie drauf *LOL*

geht das evtl mit corel draw? also die automatische konvertierung bitmap>vektor?  ich werde mir auf alle fälle mal dieses streamline besorgen! das tönt interessant.. und des mit der tontrennung versuch ich auch mal 

danke an alle

mfg Hagi


----------



## addïct (28. Februar 2002)

In Flash kannst du ein Bitmap in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln. Das sieht dann aber glaub ich auch nciht so toll aus


----------



## Hagi (1. März 2002)

*?!? rätsel ?!?*

hi,

ich hab jetzt grad von nem kunden des logo bekommen... ich find das zwar nich so gut aber... wie kriegt man SOWAS denn hin? da gibts ja so viele feinheiten (z. b. die federn?!) etc...
wie macht man denn sowas in nem vektor prog?? einzeln zeichnen oder wie?


----------



## Maniacy (1. März 2002)

*niiich gut*

Naja das Logo gefällt mir aber auch nicht besonders..

Also ich würde es mal mit Streamline versuchen... 
Da seh ich die einzige Möglichkeit....
Ok nachzeichnen ginge auch, wär MIR aber zu viel Arbeit

MfG
Mani


----------



## Crake (1. März 2002)

*uhm?*

hi leute =),
mich würde interesseiren worum es hier in dem thread geht! wär nett, wenn des einem GFX Frischling erklärt würde!
danke schonmal im voraus
Crake


----------



## tonfarben (5. Mai 2002)

*Antwort auf eigntl.Frage*

So, der erste Post ging doch um die Schriften, oder? Du kannst in Illustrator 
diese Schriften nutzen, nur solltest Du, wenn die Datei zum Druck geht,
die Schrift in Pfade konvertieren, bzw die Schriftart mitschicken, denn sonst Fehlermeldung. Desweiteren finde ich das Logo nicht so gut,
ich schließe mich ansch. der Allgemeinheit an. Aber das in Illustrator
nachzubaun, oder in Photoshop dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein, es
dauert halt nur, aber so wie ich das lesen kann, ist da ein Kunde, also "Bares"
im Spiel und Geld verdient sich ja bekanntlich nich von allein...


----------



## Maniacy (5. Mai 2002)

*räusper*
@tonfarben 
meinst du nicht, dass der nach 2 Monaten das Problem schon gelöst hat?!


----------



## ziriander (8. Mai 2002)

hi  leute


also in freehand mindestens ab version 9 gibt es ein auswahlwerkzeug mit einer superfein abstimmbaren einstellpalette mit der man pixels vektorisieren kann und das meiner meinung nach besser arbeitet als streamline. hab mal ne zeitlang vergleichsstudien gemacht. illustrator kenne ich nicht sogut aber eigentlich könnte es da etwas ähnliches geben.



ziriander


----------



## freekazoid (8. Mai 2002)

heyhoi leutz

tja...diesesmal bin ich einer dejenigen, der nach einem tutorial schreit - oder nach etwas vergleichbarem :smoke:
bitte nicht flamen!
ich hab' noch selten mit freehand oder illustrator gearbeitet und würde doch gerne sowas in der art von dem was cocoon da angehängt hat machen ... ist vielleicht bisschen hoch gegriffen, aber mindestens wissen wie's geht wäre suppa... :>


----------



## cocoon (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Freekazoid,
eigentlich steht alles Wesentliche schon im Thread erklärt:
- ein entsprechendes Foto, z.B. das hier in guter Qualität, ausreichend Kontrast (wichtig!) etc.
- ich habe dann zunächst alles entfernt, was mich später gestört hätte, also das Tattoo der Frau und das Thinkstock-Label
- dann in Photoshop die Sättigung verringert und
- über Bild -> Einstellen -> Tontrennung die Anzahl der Farben, z.B. auf fünf
- dann hab' ich jeden einzelnen der fünf Farbbereiche ausgewählt (Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen) und in ein neues Dokument kopiert, das ich dann als jpeg abgespeichert hab'
- die fünf jpegs hab ich dann in Flash (wirklich!) importiert, da ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nichtg wirklich intensiv mit Freehand onder Illustrator gearbeitet hab', und hier auf separaten Ebenen angeordnet - weiss zuerst, dann helles grau, dunkles grau usw. (kann auch andersherum gewesen sein, ist vielleicht auch gar nicht wichtig, weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr - sorry )
- über jede Ebene hab' ich dann 'ne leere Ebene gesetzt und hier mit dem Malwerkzeug in unterschiedlichen Farben alles nachgemalt, so dass es nicht so kantig aussieht, wie nach der Tontrennung, sondern schön smooth
- wenn alles nachgezeichnet ist, kann man das Bild beliebig skalieren und die Farben ändern. (hatte so die Möglichkeit, auch andere Farbkombinationen durchzuprobieren, als die Pink/Rosa-Sache, wie gepostet. In Photoshop nachgezeichnet wär das wahrscheinlich nicht so schön gegangen, skalieren wäre auch nicht und ich glaube, dass das Malwerkzeug in Flash automatisch die Kanten etwas abrundet und glättet, ist da also besser so schön smooth hinzukriegn)

Hoffe, das hilft Dir.


//edit

Ich glaube das Anordnen der Ebenen entsprechend ihrer Grauwerte kann hilfreich sein, weil Du dann, wenn eine Ebene nachgezeichnet ist, Du die darauffolgende Ebene, die darunterliegt, "nicht so genau" nachzeichnen musst. Da die andere Ebene ja drüberliegt, kannst Du also an einigen Stellen übermalen.

//edit


----------



## freekazoid (8. Mai 2002)

@ cocoon:
yo, yo, yo!   *verbeug*
des hilft mir sogar sehr weiter!
jetzt kann ich sogar den einstieg in die vektorwelt mithilfe der  illustrator-testversion wagen


----------



## cocoon (8. Mai 2002)

*@freekazoid*

Bitte, Bitte, kein Problem!


----------

